# early season coyotes



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

[siteimg]5357[/siteimg] [siteimg]5356[/siteimg] [siteimg]5358[/siteimg] [siteimg]5359[/siteimg] it has been a great early season, cant wait for the cold weather and snow.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

nice yotes.. need to take a trip to good ol Pennsylvania.. get yourself some 50 pound yotes.. see what a real coyote looks like.. lol


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You beat me to it Fingerz42, but I would trade these guys for what I have taken this year 0!!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

PA may grow them big but Wyo grows em big and thick!!! Nice shepard stressers though, they are fur on the stretchers. Congrats


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

to my understanding northeastern yotes are far bigger than any other region in the U.S. including wyoming..


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

50 lbs is a big yote anywhere in the US and I know many people over-estimate their size. I know that your area has some big coyotes but few and it might have the biggest on average but I kill these things for a living for the gov. and I have killed some of these mountain dogs that are over 60 lbs. If you ask any fur buyer where the top yotes come from he will tell you Wyo, ND, Mont, Colo.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

other states may very well have the best FUR.. as far as size, which is what i was talking about, northeast ones are bigger thats all i said..


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes you got to look twice and be real sure before you shoot as it could be a BIG German Shepard!! 8) I saw one run across the road " Of coarse I was not hunting" about a month ago and I said to myself wow I did not know they got that big!


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice pics. I wanted to get out to ND this past month for some early coyote action but couldn't tear myself away from my duck blind! Way to go.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

fingerz that coyote in your gallery looks pretty damn small I dont think that one will make 50 pounds it looks about 40 pounds short of 50lbs. who gives a $hit about the size of the coyotes. the population is way to high around my area, they are killing farm dogs, calves, lots of deer and other livestock. we dont care how big or small the coyotes are, a dead coyote is a good coyote. for us around here quanity is a hell of alot better than quality.

thanks R Buker, I have had more fun hunting yotes than ducks this year!!!


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

LOL... and yet again my coyote was a pup... I'll hasve to get a pik of my friends yote he got bout a month ago.. it was 51 pounds... dont hate...
happy hunting to ya...


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

I agree who cares how heavy they are. Thats like shooting a Buck for his body size and saying you shot a big Buck. Its the quality of the Animal. For Coyotes its the Fur for Deer its the Rack. 
Hear in N.D. a big Coyote is about 35 lbs.Most Predator Hunts have a big Dog, small Dog contest and big will normally win at 37 to 39 Lbs. Small is about 20 to 22 lbs.

Fingerz42 you keep shooting those 50 pounders. And you may only shoot 2 or 3 a yr. But I will shoot 100 Coyotes this yr. So you keep racking up the Fattes. And I will shoot the Quality.... dont hate...


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Just for the record..if i remember right--the largest recorded coyote shot was 75 lbs. Out of Wyoming. That's a big dude!
I know in my area a few of my buddies have shot some big dogs in the 40 lb or better range. However, they think they were coydogs.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

my place doesnt have the abundant numbers as some of these other places.. so its not as easy to get the yotes.. but when we do.. they are nice sized coyotes.. if i had the place where u lived and they came into a human fart thinking it was a rodent dieing i'd rack up 100 yotes per year too.. btw you'll shoot quantity, not quality.. hahaha.. nice try..


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Nice pictures guys! Keep up the good work, and harvest every stinking one of those 'yotes any chance one gets. Like them if you may, but the only good one is a @#@# one!

Ima870man


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Geez guys enough bickering already.

There was an article last year in Predator XTreme talking about the difference in coyote size based on area of the US. If I am not mistaken the reason yotes are bigger in the NE USA is because they have a different food source (deer more so than rabbits) and they have evolved to be a bigger animal. If I am wrong here and am confusing this article with any dreams I have been having about coyotes I am sorry. I will try to find the article and send you guys the link.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

No fingerz42 I will shoot QUALITY (as in Fur) so hahaha. You talk like a person that does'nt know how to fart. nice try.

How many Coyotes have you shot in your life.I would be willing to bet I shot more last yr then you shot in your life.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

i would bet youre correct.. but are you a better person b/c of that? no.. pry just means u have less of a life than me.. keep shooting QUANTITY.. btw dont bigger furs get more money...? :withstupid:


----------



## tubby (Aug 9, 2006)

I've read that northern (like wyoming) and eastern (like VA, NY, PA, etc) have larger yotes because of wolve genes. Seems yotes and wolves have inter-bred in these areas to some degree and because of this they are a bit larger 40 - 60 lbs compared to the classic 20 - 30 lbs western yote.

These yotes also tend to hunt in packs and behave somewhat more like wolves... just what I've read and heard from a few wildlife biologists from a national forest close to my place. It may not be true, but I thought I'd pass that along. They are big around here. Personally, I don't care what size they are, although getting a big one seems more enjoyable to me.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

fingerz42 said:


> dont bigger furs get more money...? :withstupid:


 It really doesnt matter. What did you average on your "gigantic" eastern yotes last season? I averaged $45 on the "small" ND yotes.

And if you think "they'll come into a human fart thinking its a rodent dieing" you are sadly mistaken my friend. There are good numbers here, but they're still coyotes...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

People lets keep in clean and respectful here. BradT (moderator) is gone right now competing at the National Coyote Calling Tournament in Rawlins, WY. I can guarantee that he would think it a bit childish for people to be arguing over who shot the most coyotes in their lifetime. If you want to keep the argument up wait until he gets back and invite him to join. Then compare to him.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree. Lets stop arguing and changing the thread. Goose Bandit posted some nice pics so give him some congrats. I am sorry for my part in the argument. I was simply disagreeing with one post. Keep droppin the "shepard stressers" Bandit. :beer:


----------



## Varmonter (Nov 6, 2006)

well i am a bit new to this forum but up here in vt we grow em pretty big.
think i am gonna need a bigger gun.LOL

http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/apps ... 007&theme=


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Congratulations on your kills. I've noticed that some people who use these forums only have negative things to say. Well, I say that if you don't have anything good to say, just don't say it. Keep up the good work and good luck this season.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Varmonter

Cool article thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I find it funny to bring up numbers when you don't know how much one guy gets to hunt vs the other. I hunt one weekend a year and shoot 12 coyotes but someone else hunts 65 days a year and shoots 100 does that make him a better coyote caller :eyeroll: . If you get to hunt a lot 100 coyotes in a year isn't very impressive Les Johnson shot 20 in a day and a half at nationals this year. I would certainly be willing to further discuss this topic but i don't like hereing people argue over such stupid topic. It is proven that the average size of coyotes are bigger out east and the numbers are lower i don't think we need to rehash it after all the literture that is out there on the topic

Brad.T


----------

